# Don’t laugh but who has Xperts in stock?



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

It’s my own fault…the only rounds I forgot to plan for.
How long can this mess go on?…just insane.


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

I got two cases from rogers like a month ago but that is all i have seen 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

I ran into this issue last year about this time, but I was able to get a case later in the season. Hoping I can do that again this year, we will see.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

You need to be more specific. What gauge shot size and length. Steve


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw some at Meijer recently


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Sampsons_owner said:


> You need to be more specific. What gauge shot size and length. Steve


3" 2 shot


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

I was at sportsmans warehouse last week, apparently on their stocking day. Got all the ammo i need. Reasonable prices too. Also saw a lot of duck ammo and a **** ton of AR ammo at Cabelas in chesterfield, but the duck ammo was marked up about 9 bucks a box from SW


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

Local walmart had some the other day $11 a box for 3" 2's. They were limiting you to only 3 boxes a person though

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Walmart in lapeer had 2 shelves of them today $11.63 a box for 3".....$17 for 3.5"

They also had winchester drylock super steel in the black box for $17.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks, I’m gunna swing by some local Wally Worlds soon.


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

If you do go to the shelf checkout the attendant might not catch the 3 box limit

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

countryboy17 said:


> If you do go to the shelf checkout the attendant might not catch the 3 box limit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


In all the stores i have been to over the past 6 months they moved the shotgun shells to the glass case so they only hand out 3 boxes by associate in the department. I had same experience in SC and Tennessee. Bought fishng licenses at Walmart down there and they had same policy.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I wish I could find x-perts. I'd actually. Buy em...


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Try this place they have some shells Reeds Family Outdoor Outfitters


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 Sorry couldn't resist, hope you find some soon.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Piggybacking on this thread. Have a guy looking for 2 3/4" steel waterfowl loads. Worst case I'll reload him some for season. But talk about trying to find a needle in a haystack this year.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

BumpRacerX said:


> Piggybacking on this thread. Have a guy looking for 2 3/4" steel waterfowl loads. Worst case I'll reload him some for season. But talk about trying to find a needle in a haystack this year.


You need to be more specific. I assume 12 ga but what shot size? BB 2 or 4. I need to know what I'm hunting for. Steve


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Sampsons_owner said:


> You need to be more specific. I assume 12 ga but what shot size? BB 2 or 4. I need to know what I'm hunting for. Steve


12 ga #2's 2.75"


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm loading my son 20 ga #5 bismuth plus he has a handful of other factory boxes to use up. And then personally shooting 12 ga 3" steel #2 or #1 depending on location/target.

Fish I think has a nice stash. 
We have another friend that shoots 20 ga that put together a flat of random boxes from Jay's right at the start of the shortage. 

Step-dad has a sweet shooting 2 3/4" shotgun and wants to waterfowl this year. It's Mid-August...and we can't find any shells for that thing anywhere. I've got a pile of his Remington hulls to re-load. Plus some new Fiocchi 2 3/4 to load. Worst case I'll load him some non-toxic.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hunters insight firearms in Ortonville has had Winchester xperts in stock all year. I think they only have 2’s and BB though and they’re $20 a box.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Recipe #24 that Dirty Steve posted was a favorite. Beretta 390 M choke size 3 shot was killer on ducks and even some geese that got close enough for threes.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I would bet my last dollar that the ol Xpert load kills more birds day in and day out than any other high dollar competitors. I've come to notice the guys who do the most killing have old decoys,beat up guns, and cheap ammo.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

eye-sore said:


> I would bet my last dollar that the ol Xpert load kills more birds day in and day out than any other high dollar competitors. I've come to notice the guys who do the most killing have old decoys,beat up guns, and cheap ammo.


We sure do!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Divers Down said:


> We sure do!


I shoot them too. #2s. I've shot them for 25 years.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

2.75" too!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Cabelas does right now


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Cabelas had Xperts available for ordering just last week. Ordered some 3" #2 on the 18th of Nov. They are on a FedEx truck now. 
I'd keep watching/checking cabelas. They go in/out of stock fast, so check often.


----------

